
Show HN: Who is Hiring on a map - sAbakumoff
https://sabakumoff.github.io/hn-sort-out/10.16.html
======
sAbakumoff
Basically I wrote the code that parses HN's Who Is Hiring page, selects all
the job positions, passes them through the Google Natural Language API in
order to recognize the location entities(see
[https://cloud.google.com/natural-
language/docs/basics](https://cloud.google.com/natural-language/docs/basics)),
then builds the static html that shows the locations and the attached jobs in
a Google Map. Note that AI's entities recognition does not always work well,
some places does not make much sense..

~~~
brudgers
Outside the major tech centers in the US, none of the locations I clicked were
accurate. Billings MT, exemplifies the issue.

~~~
sAbakumoff
Thanks for the feedback! I agree that the recognition of location entities is
not accurate in some cases. For example if a text like "Blockai | San
Francisco, CA | CV/ML and Front-end Engineers -
[https://blockai.com"(from](https://blockai.com"\(from)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12631335](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12631335))
is passed to Google Natural Language API: then it returns the following
"locations": San Francisco, CA, ML, CV. [https://github.com/sAbakumoff/hn-
sort-out/blob/master/LangAn...](https://github.com/sAbakumoff/hn-sort-
out/blob/master/LangAnalytics.PNG) However, ML stands for "Machine Learning"
and CV is "Computer Vision". Perhaps the algorithm concludes that CV/ML is the
location because it's close to other locations(San Francisco, CA). I will try
to work it out for the next "Who's hiring" event :)

~~~
brudgers
Also look at Alabama and Georgia (the US state, not the country), because
these break in other ways.

~~~
sAbakumoff
Could you elaborate about Georgia? I can see one job "Rails Machine |
Savannah, GA | Remote (U.S. Only Please) | Site Reliability Engineer" that
seems to be correct.

As for Alabama's jobs I can see that is an investor's name "Bessemer" was
recognized as Bessemer town in Alabama, "Cap Hill" area of Seattle became the
place in Alabama as well and "Fifth Avenue" of NY and London also fell into
Alabama..That's a total mess of course..

------
sAbakumoff
The markers on a map are clickable by the way

